# Pork butt on smoker 24 hours - coals out



## scbaird (Aug 31, 2017)

I started a pork butt at 9am yesterday. I refueled my Kamado Joe (partly) around 8:30 pm to get some more time on it. I was cooking at around 225-250 for most of the day and then raised it to 300 to try and get the temp up to 190 or 195. When I went to bed at 10pm the internal temp was around 174 degrees. I thought I'd wake up a few hours later and remove but forgot/did not do it.

This morning the coals are out. Should I throw it or eat? It obviously is not raw - if anything maybe a little overcooked but it did stay on a cool grill for who knows how long.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 31, 2017)

What was the it ?


----------



## jbellard (Aug 31, 2017)

Should be good. Take the IT and throw that sucker in the oven if it's not finished.  Should be fine because your cooker would have kept a cooking temp for a good while. Let us know what happens


----------



## scbaird (Aug 31, 2017)

I wrapped it this morning and threw it in the fridge. Can put in the oven later if it's a good idea.
Not sure of when the coals went out but again at around 11pm last kamado Joe was at around 300 and the internal temp was 174. This morning the grill was cool.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

Lucky it wasn't a shriveled black hard mass. Is there a pan and juices it was in? 
Anyway , after a couple hours it was cooked and good to eat ,it needs to be in that safe zone. Below 41 or above 139. Or you could get sick. If it was Luke warm I would toss it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 31, 2017)

If the butt was 174 when you woke up it's good. Put it in thr oven tonight and bring it to 200.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

You have no clue how hot it was this morning?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2017)

The butt is perfectly safe to eat.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 31, 2017)

I agree with Al...
It's highly unlikely your butt was in the temperature "danger zone" long enough to do any harm.
I'd eat it.

Walt.


----------



## scbaird (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys. Maybe I will try it and if I don't die I can share it with my wife and kids.

I should have pulled it last night at 174 and worried about it today I suppose. Or done what I intended and set an alarm for a few hours later. 

Oh well - for me the doing is the fun and this one was a little different. I set it up in the morning and then took off to muck out a stranger's house and remove the drywall etc from the flood - I'm in houston. Point being I wasn't really focused on this although I did drink a couple of beers and play with it a bit last night. Did the same clean out routine on another stranger's house today and am sure I can keep doing that for a while as there is plenty to do.

I did buy some ribs today though as I'm ready to relax, thank my lucky stars that my family is safe, put something on the KJ and throw back some beers while I act like I'm cooking (but really I'm just drinking and occasionally misting some pork). 

Be thankful for the joys in life


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I had to worry a few times about meat left on and I fell asleep. Usually it was still hot but overcooked [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------

